# Triangular Boost parts question



## Toneconsultant (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m hoping someone can clarify something for me.  On the Parts list, I’m looking at D1 and D2.  The parts list says I should install two:

-1n914

but the PCB board says two

- 1n4148

Which should I install?  I took pics of all three together and one close up of the pcb board to assist.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 2, 2020)

if you have both, go with the parts list.  if you only have one or the other, use what you have.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 2, 2020)

1n914 and 1n4148 are functionally the same thing


----------



## Robert (Mar 2, 2020)

Chuck will come along in a minute and tell you that you can just omit those parts.      

They're in the original, but they serve no purpose....     So it really makes no difference which one you install.


And as Nostra just mentioned, even if they _did _serve a purpose, either one would work fine.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks folks.  Much appreciated.  I do have both so I’ll have to made a decision.  Now I have to go see what these item actually do.  ?


----------



## Toneconsultant (Mar 3, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> 1n914 and 1n4148 are functionally the same thing


Nostradamus (or really anyone that would like to chime in), I did have another question, if you don’t mind. A general question. 

On this pedal, C102 thru C106 asked for a “10u” capacitor.  I bought “10u JRB radial electrolytic caps, but as I look again, I see multilayer monolithic ceramic caps and radial tantalum caps, etc.  I’m sure the difference types have their place in the electronics world, but my question is, “though it might sound different if I use a different type of 10u cap, would using any of these (assuming the Voltage is within spec) caps still allow my pedal to function?

if not, then I have to find out what type of “10u cap I’m supposed to install into this pedal.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 3, 2020)

It will function regardless of the type, but you ordered the correct one. Be mindful of the polarity, are they rated for 35v?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 3, 2020)

You can read the first post in this link and decide for yourself what to do about the diodes and other stuff.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Mar 3, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> It will function regardless of the type, but you ordered the correct one. Be mindful of the polarity, are they rated for 35v?


Nostradoomus, Thanks.  Yes, I do have the correct volts at 35V and I working much slower to check for polarity and other things like that.  I've done 2 pedals so far. The 1st works, but the 2nd (Muzzle) still has me puzzled.  Not a problem though. The plan is to continue to learn a thing or two and I'll go back to that pedal.  I even bought someone else's Muzzle to check it with mine.  I believe I'll be check each component, one by one.  It's like tone.  It's not the final destination.  It's the journey.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 3, 2020)

That’s the spirit!


----------

